# First cycle Clomid - day21 bloods



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I'm in my first cycle of 50mg Clomid and went for my day 21 bloods yesterday. Got my results back & I ovulated!!!  

They said results needed to be 15 or higher (I know some clinics indicate 30+) and mine was 170!!!!

Does anyone know if this is good or is it a bad sign that it is so high

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Whilst I'm obviously not medically qualified, from all I've been told by consultants and what I've read, a level of 170 is good and nothing to worry about....but what unit measurement was used ? When comparing any hormone levels you need to consider this....different clinics use varying ranges and measurements.

30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml ...so if clinic/consultant/website states that progesterone level of 10-15 indicates ovulation it is using the ng/ml measurement, those that say over 30 are using nmol/l measurement. Here's some info (US website using ng/ml)

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Having a higher progesterone level isn't a bad thing. Progesterone is what prepares the womb lining for possible implantation and then if egg fertilised and implants then it supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

It could just mean that you released more than 1 egg...so there would've been more target practise for the sperm.

I ovulate fine naturally and my progesterone levels have been anywhere between 48 (lowest I've had, first month after an IVF) up to 81 nmol/l (without clomid). I was prescribed 50mg clomid 5 years ago for 6mths...to regulate cycles after 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages but also to boost ie release more eggs. I had progesterone tested twice during those 6 months and the results came back 103 and 105 nmol/l...and follicle tracking scans showed I'd released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.

Progesterone levels can't be used to determine pregnancy as they can vary so much month to month and between women...some may have high levels around 7dpo but no pg whilst others have much lower levels and are pg....too much variation to be able to tell.

Your level sounds like a good healthy level !

Good luck
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for that Natasha, big relief to have someone else tell you it's normal, lol  

I was told a level of 15 or higher indicated ovulation so must be ng.

Anyway, just have to wait and see how next week or so goes, very nervous. I'm so tired and achey boobs etc but I know this happens just before af due aswell. My DS is 5 and a half now so can't really remember if I felt different!!!

Thanks again 

Louise xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Was it 2 different people who told you level should be over 15 ?  Obviously I'm not medically qualified but personally I'd say your level of 170 was in nmol/l and not ng/ml....if it was ng/ml then that would be equivalent of around 510 nmol/l and I've not heard/read of anyone having a progesterone level of that at 7dpo.

Either way, you ovulated so fingers crossed and good luck 
Natasha


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I have no ideas what all these measurements mean but I was definitely told by the nurse at the clinic that it needed to be 15 or higher and then again when I rang for results! Maybe I mis-heard the results? Maybe was 70 not 170? Anyway, I definitely Ovulated!

These levels all confuse me but I honestly think she said 170


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi I'm in the same boat, just on 1st cycle of clomid and had the day 21 test.  Mine came back at 75.  To be honest, 170 sounds very high to me.  I ovulate naturally anyway and on one cycle my prog was 92.  The clinic were reluctant to put me on clomid initially because at a level of 92, she said it was likely I'd released 2 eggs that month.  So it may be that you have too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

avocadogirl1 said:


> Hi I'm in the same boat, just on 1st cycle of clomid and had the day 21 test. Mine came back at 75. To be honest, 170 sounds very high to me. I ovulate naturally anyway and on one cycle my prog was 92. The clinic were reluctant to put me on clomid initially because at a level of 92, she said it was likely I'd released 2 eggs that month. So it may be that you have too.


Hi there avocadogirl1 and welcome to FF 

A level of 75 nmol/l and 92 nmol/l at 7dpo (assuming cd21 was 7dpo) is really good and nothing to worry about. I've had levels of 81 nmol/l naturally and was also told I may release more than 1 egg a month naturally on occasion. Progesterone levels vary quite a bit woman to woman and month to month so the thing is not to try to read too much into any of it. I was prescribed clomid the same reason as you, to boost, ie release more eggs. When on clomid my levels came back over 100 nmol/l and tracking scans showed I released more eggs.

A level of 170 nmol/l is high but that's fine.....if it was 170 ng/ml (510 nmol/l) then I would possibly question it but personally (and I am obviously not medically qualified), I think it's more to do with the unit measurement used....I'm more inclined to think it was 170 nmol/l and not 170 ng/ml....this is why it's so important if you're trying to research or compare hormone levels that you get the correct unit measurement used.

A good level of progesterone means that possibly more eggs were released, that those eggs were mature enough for fertilisation...and that the progesterone should prevent the womb lining from shedding, aid implantation if egg fertilised and if embryo implants then supports early pregnancy.

Here's some info on Progesterone levels....these are "normal" ranges so when ovulating naturally....obviously when on clomid and ovulate naturally then you're taking drugs that will more than likely stimulate ovaries to release more eggs........the info on the link indicates that a "normal" (natural) level can be up to around 108 nmol/l so it won't be same when on stimulating fertility drugs (will probably be higher)...also, different labs and clinics use varying ranges so this is just one...

http://www.calgarylabservices.com/LabTests/AlphabeticalListing/P/Progesterone.htm

Good luck to you both  
Natasha

/links


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for that Natasha.

I'm on clomid as I don't ovulate on my own (or only rarely!) as I have PCOS. I get to test this weekend so fingers crossed. I get so confused with all the measurements etc but I know I ovulated so that's a step further then we've been since starting TTC no 2!!!

Thanks again for the info 

Louise xx


----------



## andytash12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hiya

Just wondered if anyone had any experiences of really low progesterone levels following your first cycle of Clomid 50mg? I had my Day 21 results last week and it was 1.2nmols!!!! They've told me not to even bother with a day 21 test next cycle! So really, Im at a loss as to why I should even bother taking this cyle!! But the gp said I have to do 3 full cycles of 50mg before they'll up my dose. Am seeing my gynae in May. Any ideas on what she may think of this!?

Thanks!

Natasha


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry it didn't work out this cycle Natasha! Has your Doctor given a reason why they can't increase it next cycle? My consultant gave me a prescription for 2 cycles of 50 (I'm currently still on first cycle so hopefully won't need it) but she said that they would see how levels were on day 21 before deciding whether to increase next cycle or take 50 again

I would ask your doctor if you can increase next cycle, doesn't seem worth waiting 3mths on same dose if it doesn't do anything for you!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi to another Natasha 

Sorry to hear your progesterone was only 1.2 nmol/l on cd21   Unfortunately this would appear to be indicative of no ovulation 

Does seem odd that they won't increase your clomid but from reading your post, I'm assuming it's your GP who's prescribing you the clomid and not a fertility specialist ?  If it is your GP then this could be the reason why they're reluctant to up your dose as GPs are just that, "general practitioners" and aren't always that "au fait" with fertility drugs and knowledge.  Upping your dose of clomid, they may prefer you to be having follicle tracking scans as well as progesterone blood tests to check your response.  I can imagine it's frustrating for you but I would possibly continue with the 50mg dose for this month and see how it goes...I've read of quite a few ladies who've not ovulated on the 1st month but have on the 2nd, on completely same dose.  Hopefully it'll work 2nd month but if it doesn't at least you have your appointment with gynae consultant (fertility specialist ??) who will be able to advise you far better than your GP.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't realise you could even get clomid from your GP? My GP said I would have to be referred to clinic first but maybe this was because of other probelms?

I guess it's different in other areas!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LeLaben said:


> I didn't realise you could even get clomid from your GP? My GP said I would have to be referred to clinic first but maybe this was because of other probelms?
> 
> I guess it's different in other areas!


Some GPs will prescribe it, others won't....really down to the individual GP and also PCT.


----------



## andytash12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Thanks somuch for your feedback!

Just for those of you who were unsure about clomid/gp's, I attend a large practice where 2 of the doctors specialise in womens health/fertility etc although I do think they are reluctant to increase my dose before I see my consultant again. I think they decided to put me on Clomid because it was them I went to when I was really ill on Metformin. Has anyone else been really ill on that? I knew I had to persevere and could handle the constant sickness and runs, it was the feeling like death that made me stop taking it! I managed about 7 or 8 weeks then had to give up coz it was affecting my job (Im a nurse, so being sick is no good lol!).

Another question for you guys - have any of you taken Provera before your Clomid? Im under the impression that Im supposed to come on when Ive stopped taking it, however, with both cycles now Ive come on after about 5 days of taking it when Im supposed to take 10 full days. Last time my gp just advised me to take 7 days worth instead. Do you think this could affect how Clomid works for me?

Thanks

Natasha xxxxxx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi sorry I dont' know anything about Provera but I know about Metformin!

I take metformin alongside insulin as I'm diabetic and I had an awful time on it for ages then they changed me to Metformin MR (slower release) and I didn't have any of the side effects I'd had previously!


----------

